
Learning how to get past paywall from doing SEO work - yayajacky
https://medium.com/teamzerolabs/got-a-story-you-want-to-see-here-is-one-trick-to-get-the-full-story-p-s-dont-tell-anyone-8196de50b563
======
sovok_x
The whole article describing manually setting User-Agent to:

    
    
      Googlebot Smartphone
    

There are convenient browser extensions for selectively setting UA. And some
sites visually break after this.

